# Digiscoping with GoPro



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Anybody done it? I noticed that phoneskope makes a device for the GoPro. Wanted to make sure that it made good video before taking the leap. Thanks!-----SS


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

My phone takes WAY better pictures than my gopro. Problem with gopro is the wide angle lens. Use your phone or a low zoom camera.


-DallanC


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I am not a fan of gopro videos. I hate the wide angle curved picture you get. Also, everything appears so far away, when in reality everything is so much closer. I have duck hunt videos where birds are in our face, but they look far away. Not impressed!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks guys! Exactly the kind of feedback I was looking for. I use a GoPro for project documentation at work and it is great but I had my doubts about how it would digiscope. I'll save the $ and keep using my iPhone.--------SS


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

I have the phonescope adapter and I use a gopro3+ black edition. Not sure exactly which models do/don't let you adjust the lense angle. Mine you can change from a wide to narrow angle. I am able to connect my phone to the GoPro through wifi and it seems to do well. If your GoPro does not allow you to change the angle to narrow it is impossible to use. I like it so far. I'll post some pics/videos taken with it in the next few days.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I have the GoPro4 Black.------SS


----------

